# Safeguards new chargebacks



## Safeguard is #1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone notice safeguard is now charging 25.00 when you complete a send back for a quality issue. So you go back and fix the issue some inspector brought up for FREE then they remove 25.00 from your check when you submit the order showing you fixed the issue at your cost free. Un****ing believable. Of course the 25.00 comes out of your actual paid invoices. There is no way such a thing is legal I wonder what this will do to their relationships with their current vendors. As if things weren't bad enough


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Safeguard is #1 said:


> Anyone notice safeguard is now charging 25.00 when you complete a send back for a quality issue. So you go back and fix the issue some inspector brought up for FREE then they remove 25.00 from your check when you submit the order showing you fixed the issue at your cost free. Un****ing believable. Of course the 25.00 comes out of your actual paid invoices. There is no way such a thing is legal I wonder what this will do to their relationships with their current vendors. As if things weren't bad enough



I didn't notice because I don't work for Safegaurd and if the rest of you didn't they would go under. When you guys come in here complaining about some new screwing they are giving you who's fault is it?


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Well said...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Could you file an Attorney General complaint for Unjust Enrichment???? Hmmmmm?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Safeguard is #1 said:


> Anyone notice safeguard is now charging 25.00 when you complete a send back for a quality issue. So you go back and fix the issue some inspector brought up for FREE then they remove 25.00 from your check when you submit the order showing you fixed the issue at your cost free. Un****ing believable. Of course the 25.00 comes out of your actual paid invoices. There is no way such a thing is legal I wonder what this will do to their relationships with their current vendors. As if things weren't bad enough


We left these scambags while back and never look back. Don't you think it will get better, it will only get worse. Not sure what state you in, but if you newby, you came to that state as someone else left before you and someone else before and many more prior. See the picture?


----------



## Preservationpete (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah, we did a trial run with safeguard, 60 days, 3000 inspections. We barely broke even. sticking with my better paying accounts with less volume. If safeguard calls, Bid high and hang up.


----------



## AlexPascual (Dec 2, 2015)

When was the latest price hike happened?

Regards,
http://basementfinishpros.com/


----------

